# Caught On Tape: Suspect Leaps From Bridge



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Video: *Caught On Tape: Man Jumps Off Bridge After Police Pursuit

*CINCINNATI -- *Search crews have not found any sign of a man who jumped from Cincinnati's Brent Spence Bridge to avoid police on Monday night.

The chase and the jump were caught on a video camera mounted in a police cruiser.

Cincinnati police said the man attempted to carjack two cars before fighting with a man at a Speedway station and taking his car, losing his shirt and shoes in the process.

Police said an arriving officer fired a Taser gun at the man, but the prongs bounced off a window without hitting him.

Officers along Interstate 75 were alerted to the alleged carjacking and spotted the car going south. Two cruisers began chasing the car at high speed.

Cruiser camera video showed that as the chase crossed the bridge, the man bailed out of the car, ran in front of the second cruiser, then vaulted the railing and disappeared from view.

Officers said they briefly saw the man in the Ohio River 115 feet below, but he disappeared.

Search crews looked for the man much of the night and early morning, but scaled back efforts on Tuesday due to poor weather conditions.

Police said they think they know who the man is but have not released his name.

_Distributed by Internet Broadcasting. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

